# A broken Man



## dan4120 (Aug 9, 2012)

You are on my mind daily, memories of us plaque my mind, I cope by fighting the feelings. In doing so, every thought about you transports me to a time and place that I haven’t been in years, however reality sets in once I realize where I am, alone. Although I have hope for better days, I also fear life will never be sweeter than it is with you. – Thoughts from a broken man


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Friend,

Sorry you are in this situation. Sounds like you need to focus on yourself and become the man you want to be. Your stbxw will be more likely to reconsider when she sees you strong, confident, independent and positive. 

It worked in my case, my WAW asked to try to get back together after 14 months of little or no contact and me working on me.

Be strong,
Stretch


----------



## GotLifeBack (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree with Stretch.

Indulge yourself, focus on you, do things you enjoy. Find ways to distract yourself. Be completely selfish, remove the focus from her. This will make it easier.

A member (Ceegee) here explained the concept of a "safe place" to me. The idea is this - when you are finding yourself obsessing over her or thinking about her constantly, close your eyes, take a deep breath, and imagine a time that you were happy before she came along. When I say imagine it, I mean really imagine it, sight, sound, touch, smell and taste. Every minute little detail. It takes practice at first, but it works.

It not only gets your mind off of her but it serves to remind you that you can be happy without her.


----------



## Kerosene Hat (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey Dan,

Hang in there. Easier said than done. I'm in largely the same boat. Be healthy, reach out to your friends and family for support. It really helps to talk. If you are not yet in counseling, start. It's some of the smartest money you'll spend at this point. If you are able to, maintain (or begin maintaining) your fitness; walking, jogging, weights, swimming, basketball, whatever...try (TRY) to get out of the house/apartment. 

I never had any idea how this felt until it happened to me. I know what you are going through. I wish you the best to be able to resolve not to let this break you, and I wish you the strength to sustain that resolution.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

dan4120 said:


> You are on my mind daily, memories of us plaque my mind, I cope by fighting the feelings. In doing so, every thought about you transports me to a time and place that I haven’t been in years, however reality sets in once I realize where I am, alone. Although I have hope for better days, I also fear life will never be sweeter than it is with you. – Thoughts from a broken man


Everyone one of us here has been where you are now. 

We know what you are feeling. 

With that being said, quit talking this way. 

You need to focus on your self. You give her way too much power. Take it back. 

You are NOT a broken man. A hurt man, sure. But you are not broken. 

You will heal and you will move on. 

You are alone by choice. Change that. Stop feeling sorry for yourself. 

Get out with old friends and make new ones.


----------

